

Sun may shut off high-end MySQL features - bootload
http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/04/17/sun_closed_source_mysql/

======
jrockway
This is FUD. Yes, Sun will probably tell their paid developers to focus on
features that will be pay-only initially... but so what? If Sun wants to play
this way, they can. Someone can easily fork MySQL and only distribute their
super-cool features under the GPL, forcing Sun to play catch-up.

It won't be good for the community, but this is what happens when greed gets
involved. (This is not a first, though. Google has their internal MySQL fixes,
and plenty of companies are selling tweaked versions of Postgres. Both
products are still quite useful despite that.)

------
kschrader
How do you shut off high end features? If there are enough hooks in the
product to build them, then someone will add them into the core eventually.

